# Sticky  Equipment forum



## SERRAPYGO

I've noticed the majority of threads posted in here is piranha related. Granted this is a piranha site and 98 percent of discussion pertains to piranhas or piranha related topics. Such as "tank set up for 3 redbellies" or, "Plants for a piranha tank". 
*Non-piranha* threads may be posted in here as well.
Feel free to post your marine tank, cichlid set up or any other equipment based topic.

Just a reminder.


----------



## JeFFLo




----------



## Scooby

is it strictly aquatic tanks or lizard.etc tanks also???


----------



## tecknik

Thanks for the info


----------



## BanditBrother

Lets get some info in here!!!!


----------



## Judazzz

BOOOOOH









:laugh:

J/k: equipment questions are pretty much independent from what you keep: a filter is a filter, wheter you keep cichlids or piranha's, or s/w fish.
Same applies to water chemistry questions, btw.


----------



## BanditBrother

Judazzz said:


> BOOOOOH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> J/k: equipment questions are pretty much independent from what you keep: a filter is a filter, wheter you keep cichlids or piranha's, or s/w fish.
> Same applies to wter cemistry questions, btw.


 2 tru, 2true!!


----------



## tanmuscles

I also think it would be good to have it be for lizard tanks, ect. Many piranha keepers on here also have reptiles


----------



## PYROPYGO1

I AM TRYING TO MAKE THE DECISION ON GOING AHEAD AND GETTING THE 180 GAL. AND HAVING A FEW OF MY FRIENDS OVER AND HELP ME MOVE IT IN A NEW APARTMENT. I HAVE 5 NATTERI AND 2 CARIBAS WILL BE ARRIVING SOON. WILL THIS TANK SUFFICE FOR THEM TO GET FULLY GROWN AND BE CONFORTABLE OR SHOULD I GET SOMETHING BIGGER? THE TANK WILL HAVE A CANISTER SYSTEM FOR A 150GAL. IN ADDITION, I'LL BE USING TWO EMPEROR 400'S TO MAKE SURE THE WATER STAYS CLEAR AND CLEAN. ANY IDEAS? AND YES I WILL HAVE RENTERS INSURANCE FOR THE APARTMENT.


----------



## harrykaa

PYROPYGO1 said:


> I AM TRYING TO MAKE THE DECISION ON GOING AHEAD AND GETTING THE 180 GAL. I HAVE 5 NATTERERI AND 2 CARIBAS WILL BE ARRIVING SOON. WILL THIS TANK SUFFICE FOR THEM TO GET FULLY GROWN AND BE CONFORTABLE OR SHOULD I GET SOMETHING BIGGER? THE TANK WILL HAVE A CANISTER SYSTEM FOR A 150 GAL. IN ADDITION, I'LL BE USING TWO EMPEROR 400'S TO MAKE SURE THE WATER STAYS CLEAR AND CLEAN. ANY IDEAS?


Hi there PYROPYGO,

So 180 g with 7 pygo's and a biofilter for 150 g.

*The tank*

Well 7 Pygos, and each of them can grow up to 13-15". It might succeed if you are very lucky and your tank is a long one with good divisions or 'niches' to form territories. Pygo's are a territorial bunch of fishes, they do not actually shoal. If you buy 7 1-2" Pygos, you will probably have 5 left within a few months.
But then again 5 Pygos in a 180 g will succeed most likely.

I have 4 Pygos (one of 5 was eaten within a week after purchase) in a 150 g. Yes they fight for the territories, but it seems they could manage in there. Some guys in this forum have 10 or more in a 150 g, but that is serious overstocking and the tank is actually nothing more than a waste box.

*The filter*

Not knowing the type of filter you have, I assume you have an EHEIM Pro II 2028 (filter volume 1.9 g; output 277 gph; tanks up to 158 g).

Please note that keeping Pygos is not even nearly the same thing as keeping for example Cichlids. The amount of food Pygos comsume and the way they eat burdens heavily your water and filtration system. One EHEIM 2028 is definitely not enough. With on it you end up changing water very often and large quantities and still you have serious algae problems and you will not be able to grow plants very well. Believe me I have gone through that







.

What You need is two of 2028 biofilters or even better solution:
one EHEIM Professionel III 2080
(filter volyme 3,5 g; output 450 gph; tanks up to 315 g). Actually the output is not so important, but the filter volyme (the filter mass) is. Developing bacteria of course needs waterflow to live but it must be in relation to the filter mass.

Also the water of your tank has to circulate thorougly. EHEIM Pro III has two suctions pipes. You put them into the opposite bottom corners of your tank and then the pressure pipe to deliver water to the surface. That is circulation







.

Regards,


----------



## Malok

i beleive he said he had 2 emepor 400 also


----------



## the REASON

does anyone read post dates nowadays? or in harrys case back then...


----------



## Leasure1

wtf is this thread for. Seems pretty silly to me.


----------



## Blue Flame

Where can I get some smoked plexi tank dividers? I have the egg crate right now, but it's pretty rough on the lips of my big male flowerhorns. They're constantly bickering through the eggcrate. I've seen some pics of some nice one's, but is there anyone who makes them, or should I just check with the local glass shop?


----------

